# Psssst...guys...hey...



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

go to the private members section...I posted something...


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Can't. I'm not popular enough for access.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

I will PM you the post... i wrote..


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I read it...and wrote back.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

got it!


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

BFGuru said:


> I read it...and wrote back.


Btw...you at post 55 girl!


----------



## iggy_andreson (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't access it either....


----------

